
Universities’ New Freemium Strategy - hackernewsreadr
https://blogofjake.com/2020/04/14/universities-new-freemium-strategy/
======
appletonfisker
"Schools will give away the product but not the certification, because that is
the biggest part of what people have been paying for all long."

